# Datunseingabedeld auf Webseite



## Siggi99 (31. Jul 2011)

Hallo

Habe mir das java Script Free JavaScript Calendar  herrunter geladen, um ein Formularfeld für auf meiner Webseite zu bauen.
Im Skript calendar_db.js habe ich in Zeile 37 +38 versucht, das Datenformat von tt-mm-jjjj auf tt.mm.jjjj zu ändern. 
Das geht auch, nur bei einer änderung des Datums erfolgt eine Fehlermeldung.
Siehe Index of /test

Kann mir jemand helfen
siegfried


----------



## nillehammer (1. Aug 2011)

JavaScript ist nicht gleich Java. Und bei dem Versuch, das verlinkte Bild zu öffnen, bekomme ich ein Directory Listing. Da hab ich dann wenigstens das Script gefunden.
Wichtig für die Prüfung ist folgende Zeile:
var re_date = /^\s*(\d{1,2})\-(\d{1,2})\-(\d{2,4})\s*$/;
Das ist eine sog. Regular Expression, die das gültige Datumsformat festlegt. Sie besagt, dass am Anfang des Strings beliebig viele Space-Characters (Leerzeichen, Tab etc.) vorkommen dürfen (\s*). Dann müssen ein bis zwei Ziffen folgen (\d{1,2}), dann ein Bindestrich (\-) usw. Wenn du hier die Bindestriche durch Punkte ersetzt, müsstest Du das erwünsche Ergebnis erzielen. Zu beachten ist, dass der Punkt in Regexes für jedes beliebige Zeichen steht und deswegen "escaped" werden muss. Ich glaube, das macht der  \ schon, aber vielleicht geht das in JS anders. Ich habs jedenfalls mit Java probiert und es geht.


----------



## maki (1. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------

